# Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?



## Administrator (9. September 2006)

*Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## BladeWND (9. September 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*

Wo wohnen wir?
Wie wäre es mit dem Wort Bretspiel oder auch Gesselschaftsspiel?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. September 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*

Da es sowohl in der Überschrift als auch einer der Antwortoptionen Tab*el*top genannt wird, ergibt sich zwangsläufig die Frage: nennt man es jetzt in hippen Kreisen Tabeltop statt Tabletop?


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*



			
				BladeWND am 09.09.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wohnen wir?
> Wie wäre es mit dem Wort Bretspiel oder auch Gesselschaftsspiel?



Oder gar Gesellschaftsspiel.................

Vermutlich nennen die es nicht so damit man nicht "die Siedler von Catan" oder sowas darunter versteht


----------



## SebastianThoeing (9. September 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 09.09.2006 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nein! Die Dinger heißen schon Tabletop  *mit-den-händen-fuchtel* Diesen Fehler hat es nie gegeben! *zauber-effekt-an*


----------



## Peter23 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*



			
				BladeWND am 09.09.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wohnen wir?
> Wie wäre es mit dem Wort Bretspiel oder auch Gesselschaftsspiel?



Da Tabeltop ohne Spielbrett gespielt wird, wäre die Bezeichnung Brettspiele ziemlich dämlich.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabletop


----------



## Peter23 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 09.09.2006 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es sowohl in der Überschrift als auch einer der Antwortoptionen Tab*el*top genannt wird, ergibt sich zwangsläufig die Frage: nennt man es jetzt in hippen Kreisen Tabeltop statt Tabletop?




äähhh tabel = TIsch


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. September 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*



			
				Peter23 am 09.09.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> äähhh tabel = TIsch


Table ist das englische Äquivalent zu Tisch, Tabel ist ein Dienstleister hier in Hannover-Laatzen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (9. September 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*

mädels ihr verfehlt das thema ....dummerweise lieb ich tabletop spiele ..nur hab ich eidneutig keien bock 20 eure für 6 Spielfiguren oder eine eisenfigur zum bemalen (farbe nochmal 3€ pro top..udn du sollst ja min.20 haben) auszugeben ....


----------



## Nekrodamus (18. September 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*

Echt verblüffend, wie viele Antworten mal wieder voll am Thema vorbeigehen ...

Tabletop-Spiele (aber auch Rollenspiele) sind so komplex, dass sie nur echte Hardcore-Zocker ansprechen. Rückwärts wird halt ein Schuh draus: Wer leidenschaftlich gerne spielt und sich anstandslos durch noch so dicke Regelbücher arbeitet, der spielt halt auch "einfachere" Spiele (keine Wertung!) wie z.B. Karten, Brettspiele, Computer, etc.

Die meisten "nur Computer"-Spieler interessiert es im Regelfall überhaupt nicht, ob der Hintergrund ihres Spiels frei erfunden wurde, auf einem Film, einem Buch oder aber auf einem anderen Spiel basiert. Einige (wenige) gucken sich das Computer-Spiel jedoch überhaupt nur wegen des Hintergrundes an. So werde ich z.B. alle drei neuen auf Games Workshop Produkten basierenden Spiele genau deshalb kaufen.


----------



## Gothic-Spieler (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabeltop-System à la Warhammer?*

Ich hätte schon mit dem Spielen angefangen, wenns doch nicht so teuer wäre. Deswegen lass ichs, kauf mir lieber neue  Hardware bzw. Software.


----------



## firewalker2k (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Tabletop-System à la Warhammer?*



			
				SebTh am 09.09.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.09.2006 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gut, dass sich einer beschwert, der Redakteur den Fehler korrigiert - aber keiner ihn in seinem Posting in der Überschrift, sodass der Fehler doch auf ewig weitergeschleppt wird  *korrigier*


----------

